# Walker County Bear Season



## debo (Jul 22, 2007)

It seems like a bear showed up just in time for the 1st bear season in Walker Co. This article below was in the local paper.

  The LaFayette Police Department received reports of a black bear roaming about in areas south of downtown in the early hours of Wednesday morning. 

  According to Skipper Dunn, deputy director of public safety, three calls were received reporting the bear, approximately 20-30 minutes apart from each other. 

  Dunn said the first reported sighting was in the area of Foster Circle near U.S. 27, the second near the Langley Apartments at South Main Street and Duke Street, and the third near the Second Baptist Church on West Main Street. 

  “All three of the officers on the night shift, in two patrol cars, responded in search of the animal,” Dunn said. “They did not sight anything and were not able to find any signs or tracks of a bear.” 

  One LaFayette resident, who asked not to be identified, said he and his wife spotted a bear Wednesday night on the outskirts of LaFayette. 

  “On Wednesday night at 7:30 p.m., I was traveling toward Lafayette, going down Taylor's Ridge, when my wife and I saw a black bear 100 yards from the intersection of 136 and 151,” the reader said in an email. “I saw the bear run across the road and into the trees. He was heading south. He was just sitting in the newly cut clearing when I drove by. When he ran across the road, he was almost hit by another vehicle. It was an adult bear. This happened approximately 10 miles from LaFayette.”


----------



## jinx0760 (Jul 23, 2007)

*When?*

I was not aware of Walker's bear season.  When is it?


----------



## Trizey (Jul 23, 2007)

I've seen a bear around Pigeon Mtn. and my dad had one come in on him bowhunting on Lookout Mtn.


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 23, 2007)

Same as the rest of the northern zone
Archery Sept 8 -Oct 12
Primitive weapon Oct 13-19
Firearms Oct 20-Dec 2


----------



## BuckysPro (Aug 27, 2007)

I live in rockspring and have suspected bear for several years by some trees in my woods.then last bow season i heard a roar of something i had never heard. with the way the weather has been im sure they are moving pretty far seeking water and food.


----------

